# What Year Is My Sears Spaceliner ?



## 1969nam

Painted Sears Spaceliner, bike is in extremely nice condition. Purchased from 2nd owner a month ago from Pa., who had the bike for 20 years, after he picked it from an estate sale. Original Sears Crusader tires with original inner tubes, MO Mfg. stamped on both rims. Excel MARK IV rear coaster hub, front hub is MARK 80. I have replaced the dry rotted original tires with NOS Sears Allstate 26 x 1.75 tires. I found a reproduction lens for the frontlight housing. Plus I replaced the missing rear fender round reflector. Serial # on rear drop out is 46303 32660. Thank's to the CABE Community in advance for help in identifying the year for my bike.


----------



## mickeyc

Did you check the "Ultimate Spaceliner" section at the top of this thread?


Mike


----------



## 1969nam

Mike,
Yes, I did check the Spaceliner section. My painted Spaceliner # 46303 Men's 1- speed, 1 round rear fender reflector shows years 1964-65. I am wondering if the last part of the serial number 32660 would indicate whether the year is 64 or 65. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Evans200

Hard to date the painted version  64 or 65, because the deluxe models had telltale subtle differences that help determine year, whereas the painted versions did not. Not the answer you wanted, i know. If you saved the original tires, you can date code them and that alone may help you determine 64 or 65. My 64 Deluxe still wears it's original tires, a matched pair of Allstate whitewalls that were made in the last quarter of 1963.


----------



## 1969nam

Evans200, my painted Spaceliner has the Sears Crusader white wall tires, which are yellowed and cracked, with hardly any wear on the tread. I will check them out. I replaced those tires with a pair of NOS Sears Allstate white wall tires from a fellow Caber last month.  I notice the seat tube decal is different from your bike, which should be a telltale sign of some significant. You have a beautiful bike !
Arch


----------



## Evans200

Thanks Arch. Here's what you want to find on the Crusader tires. Post a clear pic of the codes and I'll help you decipher the date.


----------



## Evans200

1969nam said:


> Evans200, my painted Spaceliner has the Sears Crusader white wall tires, which are yellowed and cracked, with hardly any wear on the tread. I will check them out. I replaced those tires with a pair of NOS Sears Allstate white wall tires from a fellow Caber last month.  I notice the seat tube decal is different from your bike, which should be a telltale sign of some significant. You have a beautiful bike !
> Arch



Very nice original you have there Arch. Hardly ever see them this well preserved. An original seat shouldn't be hard to find if you decide to do so.


----------



## jd56

Nice Arch.
I believe that pleated seat was offered on some of the Sears Spaceliner.
I know that that seat was also offered on the 60s Huffys too.
I will say, that your present seat will be more comfortable than the non cushioned black with silver belting crashrail normally seen on the chromed models.
Perhaps BrentP's research will help if not, reach out to him for clarification. 


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1969nam

Evans2000, I'm with JD on the pleated seat. I have seen some Spaceliners with the pleated black seat. I will check the tires and take a picture.


----------



## Evans200

I'm sure it's possible that they used the pleated seat. I recently learned from others here never to say never, and I'm not a Spaceliner expert by any stretch! I hope your seat is original, cause like JD said, it's a lot more comfortable than the other style.


----------



## jacob9795

Evans200 said:


> Hard to date the painted version  64 or 65, because the deluxe models had telltale subtle differences that help determine year, whereas the painted versions did not. Not the answer you wanted, i know. If you saved the original tires, you can date code them and that alone may help you determine 64 or 65. My 64 Deluxe still wears it's original tires, a matched pair of Allstate whitewalls that were made in the last quarter of 1963.View attachment 345331



Did you get your pedals from 'bicyclebones' on ebay? They look great!

jake


----------



## Evans200

jacob9795 said:


> Did you get your pedals from 'bicyclebones' on ebay? They look great!
> 
> jake



Yes. I think they were $85 shipped. I love the way they look on the bike. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## BrentP

1969nam said:


> Painted Sears Spaceliner, bike is in extremely nice condition. Purchased from 2nd owner a month ago from Pa., who had the bike for 20 years, after he picked it from an estate sale. Original Sears Crusader tires with original inner tubes, MO Mfg. stamped on both rims. Excel MARK IV rear coaster hub, front hub is MARK 80. I have replaced the dry rotted original tires with NOS Sears Allstate 26 x 1.75 tires. I found a reproduction lens for the frontlight housing. Plus I replaced the missing rear fender round reflector. Serial # on rear drop out is 46303 32660. Thank's to the CABE Community in advance for help in identifying the year for my bike.



Sorry, but I've been AWOL for quite awhile and will contribute my 2 cents now (better late than never).

You've found yourself a beauty, in fantastic condition.  Regarding its age, upon reviewing what I had previously written for this model in The Ultimate Spaceliner Reference I believe I reversed some facts between the early versus later models.  Would you mind posting a pic of the rear view of your bike so that I can confirm my thoughts prior to commenting.

Regarding the seat, all the catalog photos for this model throughout the 64-68 model years show it with the flat version of the seat, not the padded/pleated version you have (although the pleated version was used on some of the 2nd Gen Spaceliners).  The black pleated seat, without rail, was available for purchase on its own for $2.98, beginning in 1967.  In 1966 a padded version with diamond pleating was available for optional purchase.  You see both of these types being used occasionally on models they weren't spec'd on, such as yours, so my assumption is that some owners simply changed their seats at some point due to preference.  Another discrepancy with yours is that every year in the catalogs shows this model with either 3-jewel or single diamond insert pedals, so yours appear to have been changed out at some point by the previous owner.

Once you post the rear view pic I'll get back to you with my comments regarding age.


----------



## SHO2010

What a beauty one of the bikes on my bucket list.


----------



## 1969nam

mickeyc said:


> Did you check the "Ultimate Spaceliner" section at the top of this thread?
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike, yes I did check the site.
Arch


----------

